# NZXT S340 White & Black



## aunznever (Mar 22, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel Core i5 4590S
MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
ASUS GTX 960 Strix
Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GB
Harddisk WD Black 1TB
Cooler Master GX650W
Cooler Master Hyper 212X
NZXT X61
NZXT S340

Update : 04/11/2015 
I'm so sorry for late update pic. 
Now I have change Hyper 212X to NZXT X61. 
Thank you for all comment, I will try better.


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Mar 22, 2015)

More pictures. More angles.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black and white pictures aren't doing justice to the color scheme.


----------



## lyxchoklad (Mar 28, 2015)

Very clean build but needs more pictures.


----------



## Kira (Apr 1, 2015)

*MORE PICTURES *​


----------

